# Hostess may go under



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

if the striking union workers don't go back to work today; sad deal, lots of Hostess workers all over the country, many in Utah and Wyoming could lose their jobs. 

First it was Shlitz beer, so I just quit drinking, now Twinkies and Hostess bread. I could be in trouble.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't feel bad at all for the people who walked out. I do feel bad for those who chose to stay and work or who aren't part of the union. If I was hostess I would tell them to take a hike and hire new none union people. Dumb idea to walk of the job when the economy is the way it is and expect to get something. I did like what the guy from Hostess said, If you want to walk off that's fine, will just close our doors, we've made our money.

I will miss my fruit pies, Wish they still made the nijia turtle pies, those were good.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Not to worry, somebody like Bain'll pick them up and start making them in China...sure as hell ain't no **** Union men standin in the way of that. Then us dumb Americans can go on our merry little way with a Twinkie in each hand.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I hope those lazy union workers all loose their jobs. Unions have done nothing but screw this country out of jobs.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I hope those lazy union workers all loose their jobs. Unions have done nothing but screw this country out of jobs.


Agreed. Too bad the non union people will lose theirs too.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I will miss my fruit pies, Wish they still made the nijia turtle pies, those were good.


*+1!*


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a pretty short-sighted call on Hostess' part. Especially when two states legalized recreational marijuana last week.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> That's a pretty short-sighted call on Hostess' part. Especially when two states legalized recreational marijuana last week.


 :lol: :lol: Thats one of the best I have heard :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

guner said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > That's a pretty short-sighted call on Hostess' part. Especially when two states legalized recreational marijuana last week.
> ...


+1 They will probably just get a bail out from the govt!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I think Washington politicians will be all for it....... after all the boss is a DING DONG :lol:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I sure hope the support groups are assembled quickly. I will need help coping with a twinkieless world.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe they will get a bailout. lol


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Twinkies are great, but not at the price you have to pay for a box (or even a package) of them.

Little Debbie has them beat for value.

Gary, that was the best post this month.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Please, God, no!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They're gonna go under. 600 jobs lost in Utah.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry, but Little Debbbie may be cheaper, but you get what you pay for.
Sad to see 'em go, it was quiite a treat to get a twinkie when I was a kid.
Could not afford 'em very often back then.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Our local WalMart is *OUT OF TWINKIES!* :shock: :!:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Our local WalMart is *OUT OF TWINKIES!* :shock: :!:


Well, one thing about it Cooky&#8230;. All those people who bought them, wont have to freeze them. Whatever they're made of, they'll last forever! :lol:

I'm gonna miss those blackberry fruit pies. They were good with a cup of hot black coffee.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Buy now, sell on ebay later. $$


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

People were waiting for the hostess truck to deliver yesterday. Twinkies nrver made it to the shelf. |-O-|


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Yesterday was the last day for the majority of the workers. Some of the outlet stores will remain open until the stock on hand is gone. Another sad day for the American worker(18,500 gone).


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I went grocery shopping last night. I had heard about the Hostess situation on Mick and Allen, so out of curiosity I thought I would cruise down the junk food aisle. Lo and behold, almost all of the Hostess stuff was sold out. No twinkies, ding dongs, pies, gems, raspberry jellies, or cupcakes. The only thing left was old fashioned donuts.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

On ksl classifieds they are selling twinkies anywhere from $40.00 to$125.00 for a 10 count box.Just like me every time oportunity knocks Im out back picking up dog crap :roll:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's it, Twinkies are toast. The courts are going to let them file for bankruptcy.

http://lifeinc.today.com/_news/2012/11/ ... &gt1=43001


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I am suddenly craving a Twinkie but can no longer afford one. :shock:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I wonder (no pun intended) if the public will ever know how much money was made, and by who, by putting all those people out of work.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cooky said:


> I wonder (no pun intended) if the public will ever know how much money was made, and by who, by putting all those people out of work.


??? Usually only the attorneys doing well in these situations. What I don't understand is how a union labor force, which is only 30% can cripple the entire company. It is too bad the union chose to cut off their nose just to spite their face. This is similar to a Hormel union breakdown from a few decades ago, crying shame! 
These twinkies and the rest certainly will all be back; a competitor or likely a venture capital fund will buy out the assets for pennies on the dollar and reopen with zero union hands in the pie and make it work. There are those who speculate the plants reopening in Mexico where they are exempt from the sugar tariff.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The ship was sinking regardless of the strike. Hostess went through bankruptcy in 2004. Workers wages had been cut by more than 30% in previous years in efforts to keep things open and running. The strike may have accelerated the downfall, but they would have gone under one way or another. It was just an excuse to close the doors in an attempt to deflect the problems from bad management, and pin it on greedy workers.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I bet I haven't had a Twinkie in 30 years.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

On a very personal note, this guy is also out of a job. 

[attachment=0:b44x99w4]TwinkieMan.JPG[/attachment:b44x99w4]


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I feel sorry for a lot of the people who lost their jobs. I certainly didn't go overboard supporting them by buying their products but I did partake once in a while  Too bad a vocal minority screws it up for the others.



GaryFish said:


> The ship was sinking regardless of the strike. Hostess went through bankruptcy in 2004. Workers wages had been cut by more than 30% in previous years in efforts to keep things open and running. The strike may have accelerated the downfall, but they would have gone under one way or another. It was just an excuse to close the doors in an attempt to deflect the problems from bad management, and pin it on greedy workers.


Maybe a little different point of view?
http://www.foxbusiness.com/investing/20 ... =obnetwork


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, 30% cut in pay for workers so the CEO and the management can get their bonuses. Then blame the Union. The management will probably get salary continuation, severance packages, maybe even a clause that they get to keep their position if they get new investors. But it was the Union's fault.


----------

